# selecting the path in the terminal in mac vs linux



## aegis95 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dear all,
I have a very simple question. I use terminal both in linux and mac. When I use linux shell, when I double-click the path in the terminal, it cho oses the whole path so that I can paste to other place by clicking the middle button of the mouse. 
However, when I use mac terminal and do the same thing, it only selects whatever the word between "/"s. So, if I wanted to choose the whole path, I have to move my mouse from the beginning to the end. Avoiding this can save a few seconds and improve the efficiency a lot in my work. Does anybody have a useful advice on this?
Thanks!


----------



## symphonix (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it selects the full path when you triple click? (I'm not at my Mac right now)

Also, did you note that with the Mac terminal you can drag folders and files into the terminal window to type their full path in?


----------



## aegis95 (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks.. triple click selects the whole thing in that line, from the beginning all the way to the end of the line. But i wanted to select only the path of the file.... 
that sounds useful tip, but that doesn't help here between the unix terminals...
thanks a lot!!!!


----------

